# A HUGE raccoon!



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

We have one that is so large that it wouldn't fit in our trap! And, it's the biggest trap that we've seen.

Neither of us can shoot well otherwise it would be gone.

We can't poison it because of our outside cats.

Any ideas?

(Gosh that darn thing is big and mean!).


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> We have one that is so large that it wouldn't fit in our trap!


Hav-a-Hart makes traps big enough for large ***** and small sized dogs.

http://www.havahart.com/store/live-animal-traps/1081


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Had a wild cat going beserk one day outside. Trap was a no go, back in the development days, so no shooting possible.
Took a piece of conduit and long rope; made lasso out of rope and fed other end thru conduit. opened lasso, one hand on conduit (rod) one on the rope, slid rope over head and pulled the lasso tight (enough to hold it and toss it in a cage, not strangle it).
Learned that when I volunteered at the SPCA in high school.
Matt


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Maybe ask if any local fox or coyote hunters have a trap big enuff ?


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

Try these, nothing else but a **** (any size) will trigger it & they will NOT get away.

http://www.duketraps.com/dp_coon_trap.JPG

http://www.duketraps.com/ has them


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I would try Lil Griz Trap.

big rockpile


----------

